# Worming goats with Ivermectin pour-on for cattle



## chambon92389 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello,

VERY new goat owner....need to worm. I "thought" I read the you can use ivomec pour-on for cattle on goats. Now that I have purchased this I do not know what dosage to give...can you help?

Thanks,
Chris
Greencastle, IN


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have never used the "pour on" for goats but I do use the ivomec using injections for my goats. You need to check with the vet first as I give almost twice the does that is used for cattle...per vet. I you have never given injections to your goats before try and learn. You will probably have to doctor them up sometimes in their's and you lifetime of having goats and it's easy to do. Maybe someone else has used the pour on..and can give you that advise. But never heard of using it on goats..


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I've used the pour-on on my goats with good results. I used three times the dosage (for a 100-pound goat, I set the measure for 300 pounds).

Now, other people here will disagree with me, but that is what I've done, and, like I said, it worked well for parasites both inside and out.

Janis


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

Fiascofarm.com is a wonderful place to find information like this. There's a whole section about worming.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

No matter what type of wormer it's called, it will work best if given orally


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

From my understanding pour-ons used orally, the dosage is the same. 
i.e. Cydectin dosage 1 ml per 22 lbs pour-on / orally.


----------

